# Want to get into Saltwater..



## andulrich4all (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I currently own a freshwater tank. I am looking to get into saltwater.
My main goal will be to have a reef tank with some fish. I know very little about salt water tanks. Does anybody know anywhere I can find a lot of information on how to get started into this and research all about it? 

What is a good size salt water tank? I have had many people tell me 55 gallon is good, is this true? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

You can look on this forum for many answers. SKAustin wrote an excellent work on Sumps, i have one for lighting and onefish2fish has one for into to saltwater tanks. the main thing is you want to research it before you begin. That is one of the most important things you'll want to get done before you even tough a dry good. Buy books register to online magazines, and google is your friend.


----------



## andulrich4all (Nov 21, 2008)

what would you recommend are some good books and online magazines?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i personally recommend a 40 breeder or standard 75gallon tank. 
do not get me wrong a 55 will work however it lacks the width a 40breeder or 75 has. a wide tank makes aqua-scaping your live rock way easier.

i also recommend finding a local reefing club. google for one in your area, and seeing your from florida i wouldnt doubt there is one close. clubs are great for info, meeting people and buying used equipment and corals for fractions of the cost.

i suggest just reading anything and everything salt water related. its time consuming but WELL worth it, you can even save up money while your in the researching stage. going in with knowledge is key as youll improve your success rate and decrease the headache rate, as well as save the wallet because things arnt so cheap.

good luck and please feel free to ask questions.


----------



## andulrich4all (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you both for the help. I will definitely read as much as possible. I have been reading around this forum as well as some others and searching Google to find out and learn as much information as I can about saltwater tanks. I will look into the 40gal breeder and 75gal. I feel like 40 may be to small and 75 is to big? I don't know? I will also look into some local clubs. I think I actually saw something about one in a LFS. Thanks again so much for the advice, I really appreciate it.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

no problem.

the standard 55 gallon is 4 feet long, so is a standard 75. however the 75 is wider which in my opinion is ideal.

i completely recommend a local club. mine is $12 a year and has paid for itself a million times already, no joke.

and your on the right path for sure, research is key.


----------



## knowbest (Dec 13, 2008)

best bet is your library


----------



## redcaptrio (Dec 16, 2008)

im also in the researching stage.. and my main goal is same as yours too... i've been reading journals from some of the reefkeepers in the net and i feel kind of intimedated and excited in the same time.. hoping to learn a lot from here... thanks in advance. ^_^


----------

